# Kratom - More Energy, Less Pain - A Guide



## dontmesswithmrwest

I'm currently in the process of moving to a state where MM is legal. However, in the meantime I have been consuming kratom. I have been doing so for months before I even got diagnosed and noticed that it reduced bowel movements, provided energy, and helped fight depression. 

I am knowledgable about the plant (over 6 months of experience + tons of research + communication with other users) and there seems to be a ton of misinformation out there so I decided to create this thread. I will do my best to provide good information without writing a novel (edit: I pretty much wrote a novel, but it could have been even longer :thumleft. If you have more questions, please respond. 

*Note*: Before we begin, let me provide a brief caveat. I wouldn't recommend Kratom if you are constipated rather than have diarrhea. It can make constipation worse.  

Like MM kratom is completely natural. It has been consumed for thousands of years in southeast Asia (unfortunately, it's nearly impossible to grow in other countries). Natives chew the leaves, but it's commonly ground up into powder. 

Kratom is completely legal to consume in most of the United States (determine if it's legal in your country). Enjoy this while it lasts because we all know how big pharm and the government are. 

Kratom has a bad rep. It's believed to be addictive and just another legal high like spice and bath salts. This couldn't be further from the truth (thanks again media:mad2. It's natural and is very safe when consumed in an intelligent manner. 

The number one key is to NEVER USE EXTRACTS. Extracts are commonly sold in headshops and are the main reason for kratom's bad reputation. They are very addictive and can even cause hallucinations. 

If you consume regular kratom powder you will not get high. In fact, the effects are much more subtile than MM. No one will know that you are on a "drug." You will simply feel more energized, happier, and more social. In addition, your pain will be reduced and you will have less bowel movements.

Kratom is not addicting if you rotate strains correctly. Basically, if you consume a strain from a different part of southeast Asia and wait 7 to 9 days before consuming the same strain, you won't develop a significant tolerance. Of course, you will develop some tolerance over time, but I've noticed that it is very minimal. I basically use the exact same dosage as I did when I started. 

As for withdrawal, if you rotate strains and avoid extracts it's minimal. Many liken it to a cold that lasts a few days at most. You will only witness withdrawal if you consume kratom everyday, multiple times a day for months at a time. I have never witnessed withdrawal symptoms and do not feel any bad effects when kratom wears off (if you choose to let it wear off rather than redosing).

It's vital that you get good quality kratom. There is a ton of crap being sold out there that will provide mediocre effects at best and negative effects at worse. 

You can consume kratom by making it into a tea, swallowing the powder (actually not as bad as it sounds) or mixing in into flavored drinks. Do not smoke it. In order to determine how much you should take, you need to experiment. Everyone is different. 

Less is more. The more you take, the more euphoric (and more like an indica, couchlock high) rather than energizing it becomes. Once you reach a certain point, more will only make you feel worse. 4 grams may make you feel much better than 6. Taking too much can lead to nausea, sweating, and tiredness. These effects are not terrible. One time I got overeager and took way too much. I threw up within 20 minutes then took a nap. Compared to consuming way too much MM (forgetting how to breathe, spinning, etc) this was much better. If you are smart about things (start low and ramp up dosage slowly) you will never experience these overdose symptoms.

Kratom is best consumed on an empty stomach. The more full your stomach, the more you need to consume to get the same effect. If you can tolerate coffee, I highly recommend having  a couple cups in the morning with kratom. Combining them is incredible for energy. I don't tolerate coffee well at all but I've noticed that if I drink it with kratom is overcomes coffees disastrous effects on my bowel movements. 

Also, it is not advised to mix alcohol and kratom. I have done so without bad consequences but I can imagine that drinking a lot while on kratom would be a bad experience. I have not mixed MM and kratom, but many people report enjoying this experience. 

Quality Kratom (the only kind you should purchase) will cost you about the same amount as MM per month.

I believe MM is the superior option for two reasons. The first is that unfortunately Kratom reduces appetite. That is the only real negative in regards to this plant. It's not super dramatic, but you will have to force yourself to eat even more than usual (of course, not good for us since most of us have weak appetites). 

Secondly, I have no idea if kratom actually improves Crohns. Some people report that the plant has healthy properties but this is just hearsay. Kratom doesn't have the research that MM has so no one really knows if it heals. 

Having said that, it definitely seems to help with side effects. If MM isn't legal in your state, it may be a great natural way to help you feel better with little negative effects. The best thing about it in my opinion is how much energy it gives you. Without it I would sleep all day, but when I use it I work for much of the day and even have a good workout. 

I'm new here, but I bet many of you have either discarded kratom thanks to rampant misinformation (spread in part by people using extracts and/or bad quality kratom and/or not rotating strains) or have never heard of it. I hope this post has provided information from first hand experience that is valuable to you. Kratom is definitely not a miracle cure, but I think that it will be worth a try for some of you (again especially if MM isn't legal in your state).


----------



## dontmesswithmrwest

Just wanted to provide a quick update. 

Guys, it's incredible how well Kratom is working for me. I just got back to consuming it after weeks off (due to colonoscopy and other factors) and the effects are immediate and long-lasting. When I wake up I often D more than I can count, but the moment kratom kicks in I'm D free for 6 to 8 hours (I'm also taking a low dose too). 

When it wears off, I start getting D again, but when I redose it stops. Not to mention the fact that without it I am so tired that I can't even sit in a chair to play videogames. I have been depressed recently (only diagnosed about a week ago) and it really helps me to see things in a positive light. It's not a strong euphoria like other drugs. The K simply provides a pleasant mood in the background - like you're having a good day. 

I really hope that more people on this forum try it as it seems relatively unused. Trust me on this. As long as you dose appropriately and rotate strains, you won't feel negative effects from this and it can really make a difference. 

Please, if you have any questions, whatsoever either reply or PM me. You can try Kratom for about 20-30 dollars I think (that will get you a decent amount of one strain).

And above all, I highly recommend choosing *vender removed*. It's more expensive, but it's the only vender I know (from experience + many other people's recommendation who use the plant) that doesn't sell low quality product (which often provides mediocre or even bad effects). I have never tried another vender so I cannot give out any other recommendations. 

I know it almost sounds like a sales pitch, but I promise I have absolutely no affiliation with the company. Trusted people I follow online recommended it and I have seen great results. I just really don't want you to waste money on bunk kratom and disregard the plant.


----------



## Brandi Adams

I 've had Crohns for at least 25 years. My husband ran across Kratom about 3 months ago and we gave it a try. I've been taking about 3 tablespoons each morning mixed up in a glass of Gatorade and I feel excellent!  We quit trying to treat my crohns using big pharma concoctions a while back but I still had a lot of problems until after I started consuming Kratom.  So far, it seems like its incredibly beneficial for me.


----------



## Joseph Hoydilla

I so appreciated this forum!  I have ulcerative colitis and wanted to know how often the strains need to be changed to eliminate tolerance? I only take a rounded teaspoon everyday, but feel great when I use it with the combinations of my medicine...


----------



## dontmesswithmrwest

Brandi Adams said:


> I 've had Crohns for at least 25 years. My husband ran across Kratom about 3 months ago and we gave it a try. I've been taking about 3 tablespoons each morning mixed up in a glass of Gatorade and I feel excellent!  We quit trying to treat my crohns using big pharma concoctions a while back but I still had a lot of problems until after I started consuming Kratom.  So far, it seems like its incredibly beneficial for me.


Great to hear!


----------



## dontmesswithmrwest

Joseph Hoydilla said:


> I so appreciated this forum!  I have ulcerative colitis and wanted to know how often the strains need to be changed to eliminate tolerance? I only take a rounded teaspoon everyday, but feel great when I use it with the combinations of my medicine...


For best results (in avoiding developing tolerance as much as possible) I recommend using a new strain everyday. Also, the new strain should be from a different part of southeast Asia (ideally).

So if you take a strain from Thailand one day, you don't want to take another Thai strain the next day. For instance, you can choose an Indo strain.

Tell me if you have any more questions.


----------



## sycophantichallenger

Thank you for making this post. I have recently begun using Kratom for other reasons, however my wife suffer's from Crohn's disease and I've been hesitant to suggest this herbal to her. One because of the "drug" stigma, and 2 because I'm not sure how her digestive system would tolerate it. I'm curious to know if during your use of this herb were you in a state of remission or were you in a flare? My only concern is that this stuff is basically pure fibre and I'm not sure if that much fibre would irritate her bowels or not. Can you tell me, did it ever upset your stomach? like hurt during digestion before the effects became active? 

Currently she is using MM to induce appetite and reduce pain, but my concern with this stems from the fact that there is a study published on pubmed that shows crohn's patients who use MM have a higher incidence rate of requiring surgery. Now, the reasons for this could be that MM users "feel" better and so perhaps are not as vigilant with their meds or perhaps make poorer dietary decisions. I know that this holds true for my wife in that I've frequently had to remind her to take her sulfasalazine in the evenings because she has medicated with MM already and is in a state of forgetfulness. She also sometimes has a tendency to "munch out". She pays for it the following day. I would imagine this, enough times repeated could worsen her condition. Anyhow, Thanks again for this post and I hope others will consider trying kratom to help with symptoms. The long and short of it is I can say without a doubt that Kratom is a better option than opiate pain medication if you are in accute discomfort.


----------



## bsharrow

I've been dealing with Crohn's for about 13 years and have tried several things.  I recently got put on Remecaid which worked great for the disease however after getting a UTI and the infection become sepsis I had to come off of Remecaid.  While I'm waiting for my Dr. to figure out what to do next I tried Kratom.  Wow, this stuff works!  The one I take only lasts for about 4-6 hours but when the pain starts coming back I take another dose and I'm good for another 4-6 hours.  I don't feel high, bowels are normal and I get a boost of energy instead of feeling like lying down.


----------



## Dhart

dontmesswithmrwest said:


> I'm currently in the process of moving to a state where MM is legal. However, in the meantime I have been consuming kratom. I have been doing so for months before I even got diagnosed and noticed that it reduced bowel movements, provided energy, and helped fight depression.
> 
> I am knowledgable about the plant (over 6 months of experience + tons of research + communication with other users) and there seems to be a ton of misinformation out there so I decided to create this thread. I will do my best to provide good information without writing a novel (edit: I pretty much wrote a novel, but it could have been even longer :thumleft. If you have more questions, please respond.
> 
> *Note*: Before we begin, let me provide a brief caveat. I wouldn't recommend Kratom if you are constipated rather than have diarrhea. It can make constipation worse.
> 
> Like MM kratom is completely natural. It has been consumed for thousands of years in southeast Asia (unfortunately, it's nearly impossible to grow in other countries). Natives chew the leaves, but it's commonly ground up into powder.
> 
> Kratom is completely legal to consume in most of the United States (determine if it's legal in your country). Enjoy this while it lasts because we all know how big pharm and the government are.
> 
> Kratom has a bad rep. It's believed to be addictive and just another legal high like spice and bath salts. This couldn't be further from the truth (thanks again media:mad2. It's natural and is very safe when consumed in an intelligent manner.
> 
> The number one key is to NEVER USE EXTRACTS. Extracts are commonly sold in headshops and are the main reason for kratom's bad reputation. They are very addictive and can even cause hallucinations.
> 
> If you consume regular kratom powder you will not get high. In fact, the effects are much more subtile than MM. No one will know that you are on a "drug." You will simply feel more energized, happier, and more social. In addition, your pain will be reduced and you will have less bowel movements.
> 
> Kratom is not addicting if you rotate strains correctly. Basically, if you consume a strain from a different part of southeast Asia and wait 7 to 9 days before consuming the same strain, you won't develop a significant tolerance. Of course, you will develop some tolerance over time, but I've noticed that it is very minimal. I basically use the exact same dosage as I did when I started.
> 
> As for withdrawal, if you rotate strains and avoid extracts it's minimal. Many liken it to a cold that lasts a few days at most. You will only witness withdrawal if you consume kratom everyday, multiple times a day for months at a time. I have never witnessed withdrawal symptoms and do not feel any bad effects when kratom wears off (if you choose to let it wear off rather than redosing).
> 
> It's vital that you get good quality kratom. There is a ton of crap being sold out there that will provide mediocre effects at best and negative effects at worse.
> 
> You can consume kratom by making it into a tea, swallowing the powder (actually not as bad as it sounds) or mixing in into flavored drinks. Do not smoke it. In order to determine how much you should take, you need to experiment. Everyone is different.
> 
> Less is more. The more you take, the more euphoric (and more like an indica, couchlock high) rather than energizing it becomes. Once you reach a certain point, more will only make you feel worse. 4 grams may make you feel much better than 6. Taking too much can lead to nausea, sweating, and tiredness. These effects are not terrible. One time I got overeager and took way too much. I threw up within 20 minutes then took a nap. Compared to consuming way too much MM (forgetting how to breathe, spinning, etc) this was much better. If you are smart about things (start low and ramp up dosage slowly) you will never experience these overdose symptoms.
> 
> Kratom is best consumed on an empty stomach. The more full your stomach, the more you need to consume to get the same effect. If you can tolerate coffee, I highly recommend having  a couple cups in the morning with kratom. Combining them is incredible for energy. I don't tolerate coffee well at all but I've noticed that if I drink it with kratom is overcomes coffees disastrous effects on my bowel movements.
> 
> Also, it is not advised to mix alcohol and kratom. I have done so without bad consequences but I can imagine that drinking a lot while on kratom would be a bad experience. I have not mixed MM and kratom, but many people report enjoying this experience.
> 
> Quality Kratom (the only kind you should purchase) will cost you about the same amount as MM per month.
> 
> I believe MM is the superior option for two reasons. The first is that unfortunately Kratom reduces appetite. That is the only real negative in regards to this plant. It's not super dramatic, but you will have to force yourself to eat even more than usual (of course, not good for us since most of us have weak appetites).
> 
> Secondly, I have no idea if kratom actually improves Crohns. Some people report that the plant has healthy properties but this is just hearsay. Kratom doesn't have the research that MM has so no one really knows if it heals.
> 
> Having said that, it definitely seems to help with side effects. If MM isn't legal in your state, it may be a great natural way to help you feel better with little negative effects. The best thing about it in my opinion is how much energy it gives you. Without it I would sleep all day, but when I use it I work for much of the day and even have a good workout.
> 
> I'm new here, but I bet many of you have either discarded kratom thanks to rampant misinformation (spread in part by people using extracts and/or bad quality kratom and/or not rotating strains) or have never heard of it. I hope this post has provided information from first hand experience that is valuable to you. Kratom is definitely not a miracle cure, but I think that it will be worth a try for some of you (again especially if MM isn't legal in your state).


Thank you for this post, I am curious if anyone uses Kratom along with monthly injections and antidepressants?


----------



## Scipio

A recent Salmonella outbreak has been traced to contaminated Kratom.  So until they get this under control I advise caution in the use of this drug.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidk...as-multi-state-outbreak-expands/#660cc447604d


----------



## sawtoothscrambler

Hi everyone. i have a friend with Crohn's. She is afraid to take any kind of roughage into her system. My question is, if kratom is boiled, then the liquid strained through coffee filters so she gets no roughage, will she still get the helpful benefits of kratom, for example diarrhea relief and pain relief? Also, will her Remicade infusions cause kratom to have a negative effect? Thank you for any helpful information, we are desperate!


----------



## C J

I have Crohns now for 48 yrs, in that 48 yrs all but 1/4 small intestine has been removed as back in 1971 no good medicine for Crohns they have now.
With 1/4 of my small intestine left and taking Humira then Stelara doing ok but left me with full time all day Diarrea no meds stop or slow down, just learned to live with it and some foods will add more, so I avoid those to increase.
A nutritionist helped by 50% and no dairy, no  fried, no roughage, no fruit juice, no coffee, no sugar no high fiber all made D worse so I avoid much of all those. I found still meat bake potato, yams and lots of other things to eat, scary no vegetables or fruit but roughage was taken away, dont eat, if you have had intestines removed, if you havent, see nutritionist to suggest foods cooked soft, just not chewy as hard to digest maybe can work for you if you havent had any intestines removed. Nutritionist helped me all 4 times years inbetween, still have the full time D but worse eating the wrong foods I learned which ones. High fat foods hard to digest so no high fat big help too.
Good luck
C J


----------



## JamesKing

Scipio said:


> A recent Salmonella outbreak has been traced to contaminated Kratom.  So until they get this under control I advise caution in the use of this drug.


wow, i didn't even think it was possible


----------



## dontmesswithmrwest

JamesKing said:


> wow, i didn't even think it was possible


True but a very small amount was contaminated and that was years ago. Don't let something like that scare you off.


----------



## dontmesswithmrwest

sawtoothscrambler said:


> Hi everyone. i have a friend with Crohn's. She is afraid to take any kind of roughage into her system. My question is, if kratom is boiled, then the liquid strained through coffee filters so she gets no roughage, will she still get the helpful benefits of kratom, for example diarrhea relief and pain relief? Also, will her Remicade infusions cause kratom to have a negative effect? Thank you for any helpful information, we are desperate!


Yes, this is called kratom tea. Extracts are also an option (though more expensive).


----------



## kingsizexx

is it legal? it looks like weed lol, I had something with weed and my friend telling me its some kind of tea but u have to smoke it and I fell lmaoooo, after that I just couldn't stop smoking it, but you know what a devils game is, so I had to stop and look around for some other solutions then I came across best kratom usa site where I came across this shit, it's really awesome, chills the fuck out of you and allows you to replace the addiction of weed. I was really happy to find out that this can be fixed somehow, since then when I want to smoek weed I always get some kratom capsules.


----------



## dontmesswithmrwest

kingsizexx said:


> is it legal? it looks like weed lol


L-glutamine powder I just took looks like cocaine. Guess it ain't legit.


----------



## JustWonderingALot

dontmesswithmrwest said:


> I'm currently in the process of moving to a state where MM is legal. However, in the meantime I have been consuming kratom. I have been doing so for months before I even got diagnosed and noticed that it reduced bowel movements, provided energy, and helped fight depression.
> 
> I am knowledgable about the plant (over 6 months of experience + tons of research + communication with other users) and there seems to be a ton of misinformation out there so I decided to create this thread. I will do my best to provide good information without writing a novel (edit: I pretty much wrote a novel, but it could have been even longer :thumleft. If you have more questions, please respond.
> 
> *Note*: Before we begin, let me provide a brief caveat. I wouldn't recommend Kratom if you are constipated rather than have diarrhea. It can make constipation worse.
> 
> Like MM kratom is completely natural. It has been consumed for thousands of years in southeast Asia (unfortunately, it's nearly impossible to grow in other countries). Natives chew the leaves, but it's commonly ground up into powder.
> 
> Kratom is completely legal to consume in most of the United States (determine if it's legal in your country). Enjoy this while it lasts because we all know how big pharm and the government are.
> 
> Kratom has a bad rep. It's believed to be addictive and just another legal high like spice and bath salts. This couldn't be further from the truth (thanks again media:mad2. It's natural and is very safe when consumed in an intelligent manner.
> 
> The number one key is to NEVER USE EXTRACTS. Extracts are commonly sold in headshops and are the main reason for kratom's bad reputation. They are very addictive and can even cause hallucinations.
> 
> If you consume regular kratom powder you will not get high. In fact, the effects are much more subtile than MM. No one will know that you are on a "drug." You will simply feel more energized, happier, and more social. In addition, your pain will be reduced and you will have less bowel movements.
> 
> Kratom is not addicting if you rotate strains correctly. Basically, if you consume a strain from a different part of southeast Asia and wait 7 to 9 days before consuming the same strain, you won't develop a significant tolerance. Of course, you will develop some tolerance over time, but I've noticed that it is very minimal. I basically use the exact same dosage as I did when I started.
> 
> As for withdrawal, if you rotate strains and avoid extracts it's minimal. Many liken it to a cold that lasts a few days at most. You will only witness withdrawal if you consume kratom everyday, multiple times a day for months at a time. I have never witnessed withdrawal symptoms and do not feel any bad effects when kratom wears off (if you choose to let it wear off rather than redosing).
> 
> It's vital that you get good quality kratom. There is a ton of crap being sold out there that will provide mediocre effects at best and negative effects at worse.
> 
> You can consume kratom by making it into a tea, swallowing the powder (actually not as bad as it sounds) or mixing in into flavored drinks. Do not smoke it. In order to determine how much you should take, you need to experiment. Everyone is different.
> 
> Less is more. The more you take, the more euphoric (and more like an indica, couchlock high) rather than energizing it becomes. Once you reach a certain point, more will only make you feel worse. 4 grams may make you feel much better than 6. Taking too much can lead to nausea, sweating, and tiredness. These effects are not terrible. One time I got overeager and took way too much. I threw up within 20 minutes then took a nap. Compared to consuming way too much MM (forgetting how to breathe, spinning, etc) this was much better. If you are smart about things (start low and ramp up dosage slowly) you will never experience these overdose symptoms.
> 
> Kratom is best consumed on an empty stomach. The more full your stomach, the more you need to consume to get the same effect. If you can tolerate coffee, I highly recommend having  a couple cups in the morning with kratom. Combining them is incredible for energy. I don't tolerate coffee well at all but I've noticed that if I drink it with kratom is overcomes coffees disastrous effects on my bowel movements.
> 
> Also, it is not advised to mix alcohol and kratom. I have done so without bad consequences but I can imagine that drinking a lot while on kratom would be a bad experience. I have not mixed MM and kratom, but many people report enjoying this experience.
> 
> Quality Kratom (the only kind you should purchase) will cost you about the same amount as MM per month.
> 
> I believe MM is the superior option for two reasons. The first is that unfortunately Kratom reduces appetite. That is the only real negative in regards to this plant. It's not super dramatic, but you will have to force yourself to eat even more than usual (of course, not good for us since most of us have weak appetites).
> 
> Secondly, I have no idea if kratom actually improves Crohns. Some people report that the plant has healthy properties but this is just hearsay. Kratom doesn't have the research that MM has so no one really knows if it heals.
> 
> Having said that, it definitely seems to help with side effects. If MM isn't legal in your state, it may be a great natural way to help you feel better with little negative effects. The best thing about it in my opinion is how much energy it gives you. Without it I would sleep all day, but when I use it I work for much of the day and even have a good workout.
> 
> I'm new here, but I bet many of you have either discarded kratom thanks to rampant misinformation (spread in part by people using extracts and/or bad quality kratom and/or not rotating strains) or have never heard of it. I hope this post has provided information from first hand experience that is valuable to you. Kratom is definitely not a miracle cure, but I think that it will be worth a try for some of you (again especially if MM isn't legal in your state).


Mlght be a dumb question, but what is "MM"?


----------



## dontmesswithmrwest

JustWonderingALot said:


> Mlght be a dumb question, but what is "MM"?


Not a dumb question. Medical marijuana. Never worked though. The carnivore diet is the best thing I've done for my Crohns.


----------



## Luciana

Marijuana helps me so much for my pain and depression!!    

Kratom helps me a lot when i have to leave the house and i'm scared of not finding a toilet.
But if i use too much i start to feel nauseous so i only use it if i really really need to. 

It's so crazy that patients have to turn to "illegal" stuff to manage their Crohn's. 
In my eyes of course these things are not illegal, they are medicinal. 
But in many places they are looked down upon and it's not like we can travel with Marijuana or Kratom, so it can't be part of a regular official treatment.    I'm so thankful that they exist though...I know they can't cure us. But they for sure make life easier to deal with.
Just so sad that they are not accepted by doctors in most places. 

All the best
<3


----------



## dontmesswithmrwest

Luciana said:


> Marijuana helps me so much for my pain and depression!!
> 
> Kratom helps me a lot when i have to leave the house and i'm scared of not finding a toilet.
> But if i use too much i start to feel nauseous so i only use it if i really really need to.
> 
> It's so crazy that patients have to turn to "illegal" stuff to manage their Crohn's.
> In my eyes of course these things are not illegal, they are medicinal.
> But in many places they are looked down upon and it's not like we can travel with Marijuana or Kratom, so it can't be part of a regular official treatment.    I'm so thankful that they exist though...I know they can't cure us. But they for sure make life easier to deal with.
> Just so sad that they are not accepted by doctors in most places.
> 
> All the best
> <3


Kratom can be limiting which is good in that one can't take more and more trying to seek some kind of high as it actually makes one more sick. Though, even when dosing properly nausea can occur and trying a good extra (like those from Magnum Opus) may help.

Agreed. Try to get low dose opiates to take your pain from unbearable to only horrible - they view you as a junkie. Thank God for kratom as it saved me from going on the street many times years ago back when I still had my colon and the pain was so bad I was literally hallucinating. 

Notably, Kratom flares me but so does literally everything. The most basic things trigger high inflammation - eggs, coffee, bananas, black pepper, rice... you name it. That's why I only thrive on a salt and beef diet.


----------



## Luciana

dontmesswithmrwest said:


> Kratom can be limiting which is good in that one can't take more and more trying to seek some kind of high as it actually makes one more sick. Though, even when dosing properly nausea can occur and trying a good extra (like those from Magnum Opus) may help.
> 
> Agreed. Try to get low dose opiates to take your pain from unbearable to only horrible - they view you as a junkie. Thank God for kratom as it saved me from going on the street many times years ago back when I still had my colon and the pain was so bad I was literally hallucinating.
> 
> Notably, Kratom flares me but so does literally everything. The most basic things trigger high inflammation - eggs, coffee, bananas, black pepper, rice... you name it. That's why I only thrive on a salt and beef diet.


You survive on salt and beef?   

I tried to go carnivore. It helped slightly, but i felt it was mostly cause i left all carbs behind.  
Red meat doesn't work so well for me. But chicken and salmon does.  And limiting carbs. 

but i honestly don't know the answer. I try different things throughout my lift. And at some point i flare again, no matter what diet i'm on. 
so i can relate. 

I often blame myself...like what did i do wrong this time? Was it that thing i ate? 

I noticed i feel the absolute best when the only thing i consume is broths. Home made from chicken or bones.


----------



## dontmesswithmrwest

Luciana said:


> You survive on salt and beef?
> 
> I tried to go carnivore. It helped slightly, but i felt it was mostly cause i left all carbs behind.
> Red meat doesn't work so well for me. But chicken and salmon does.  And limiting carbs.
> 
> but i honestly don't know the answer. I try different things throughout my lift. And at some point i flare again, no matter what diet i'm on.
> so i can relate.
> 
> I often blame myself...like what did i do wrong this time? Was it that thing i ate?
> 
> I noticed i feel the absolute best when the only thing i consume is broths. Home made from chicken or bones.


Thrive. Had joint pain so bad couldn't lift my arms and could hardly get out of bed. In 2 months just beef and water felt the best I'd ever felt in my life.

Don't blame yourself. I used to, too. For some (like me) nearly everything inflames - hence why only salt and beef works. How long did you try and were you strict? (no dairy, spices, coffee, etc).


----------



## Luciana

dontmesswithmrwest said:


> Thrive. Had joint pain so bad couldn't lift my arms and could hardly get out of bed. In 2 months just beef and water felt the best I'd ever felt in my life.
> 
> Don't blame yourself. I used to, too. For some (like me) nearly everything inflames - hence why only salt and beef works. How long did you try and were you strict? (no dairy, spices, coffee, etc).


.

When you say Salt and Beef?  Do you mean Salt Beef? Or do you mean you have a high salt diet too? 
Can you eat other meats too?  And you can't eat any vegetables of any kind?


----------



## dontmesswithmrwest

I only eat (high fat) beef. And the only seasoning allowed on the diet is salt. So, I only consume salt, beef, and water. This seems to eliminate every trigger for Crohn's. It's not necessarily a high salt diet.

Yes as long as there are no additional ingredients/seasoning, but beef seems to be best. No vegetables. Even the smallest deviation from beef will eliminate progress; it's all or nothing.


----------



## Luciana

dontmesswithmrwest said:


> I only eat (high fat) beef. And the only seasoning allowed on the diet is salt. So, I only consume salt, beef, and water. This seems to eliminate every trigger for Crohn's. It's not necessarily a high salt diet.
> 
> Yes as long as there are no additional ingredients/seasoning, but beef seems to be best. No vegetables. Even the smallest deviation from beef will eliminate progress; it's all or nothing.




I actually understand you, a lot. As soon as i find something that doesn't trigger me, I stay on that and refuse to eat anything else. 
I don't care how boring it is. At the moment i'm eating Chicken soup. All day every day. Which gives me lots of liquid. I do get some nutrients from all the veggies that cook in the soup, even though i don't eat the veggies.  I only drink the broth and eat some pieces of chicken here and there. At least until i get my flare under control.  The broth also has things like Ginger, Curcuma, Parsley etc. So i consider the broth medicinal in many ways  

But i get you. I'm glad you found something that works!! 
Wish you continue healing


----------

